
Ruby 2.4 Released: Faster Hashes, Unified Integers and Better Rounding - schneems
https://blog.heroku.com/ruby-2-4-features-hashes-integers-rounding
======
schneems
There are some other posts on the new ruby features, this is much more than
that. It goes into the depths of the new changes and explains the why and how
behind the changes. I loved the section explaining the new hashing. I knew it
was faster before, but didn't know why until this post. Hope Jonan keeps up
the good work and writes more of these.

